# Cop takes dance challenge and nails it!



## Denise1952 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Dec 15, 2014)

Meanwhile 3 neighborhood banks were robbed and robbers got away with 1,000s  of $$$.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks Nancy, that was a enjoyable display of community and police shared fun.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 15, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Meanwhile 3 neighborhood banks were robbed and robbers got away with 1,000s  of $$$.



This forum is so predictable, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 15, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Thanks Nancy, that was a enjoyable display of community and police shared fun.



That's ok April, I'm sure I have my SS for that name around here somewhere


----------

